# 18500 Batteries



## Rob Fisher (28/11/17)

Anyone seen any 18500 batteries for sale? Just scored a beautiful mech and I will need batteries for it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Lingogrey (28/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone seen any 18500 batteries for sale? Just scored a beautiful mech and I will need batteries for it!
> View attachment 114777


The only place locally where I have still seen them for sale @Rob Fisher: https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/efest-imr-18500-1000mah-15a-battery/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/17)

Lingogrey said:


> The only place locally where I have still seen them for sale @Rob Fisher: https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/efest-imr-18500-1000mah-15a-battery/



Many thanks @Lingogrey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (28/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Many thanks @Lingogrey!


Only a pleasure @Rob Fisher


----------



## antonherbst (28/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone seen any 18500 batteries for sale? Just scored a beautiful mech and I will need batteries for it!
> View attachment 114777



That is a beautiful setup. Many happy vapes on that rocket. 


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Many thanks @Lingogrey!



I ordered those batteries from VapeMob recently @Rob Fisher 
As per the link @Lingogrey suggested
Havent used them yet but have tested them and they work nicely in my Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/17)

Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! Ordered them from the Mob... they have them on special for half price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

